# Where to get these houses?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Does any of you know what brand these houses are or where to buy them?




























I think they are very lovely and would like some and it's plastic = easy to clean 

The person who showed them bought them on ebay but doesn't remember name og brand of the houses or the sellers name


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

If they bought them on ebay and still have access to that ebay account, the seller will be on there under their purchase history (look under the archive section).

They are very pretty houses.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, will tell her that.

Similar houses would be nice too, so if you know some please share :mrgreen:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are nice houses. I use rounded dome houses that have a saucer wheel attached. It is the best thing I have found for my bins, but they aren't that colorful. Blue, amber, or red translucent plastic.
http://www.bio-serv.com/product/Mouse_Igloo.html


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

jadeguppy said:


> Those are nice houses. I use rounded dome houses that have a saucer wheel attached. It is the best thing I have found for my bins, but they aren't that colorful. Blue, amber, or red translucent plastic.
> http://www.bio-serv.com/product/Mouse_Igloo.html


Nice ones! I love plastichouses and i love flying saucers, so that would be ideal if they ship to DK and it's not too expensive


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The house/saucer combination was cheaper than buying the two apart for me. You can mix and match colors on the houses and wheels as well since they are sold seperatly. I hope it works out for you and they can ship to you.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn, just noticed it's a US site - it will problably be too expensive if the package is taken by customs...

Denmark is a pretty expensive country to live in with all our taxes and fees  Which is why i prefer to buy most of my stuff for the animals in UK and Germany.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww, Lindberg those are so sweet! I love those little rainbow houses.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are pretty! But you can always go to the dollar store or a cheap store and buy some cheap plastic small bowls, and just cut little doors in them too!

I like that idea personally. 
Going to do that for my ASFs. Because they'll ruin anything I give them, so better it be something cheap anyways!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

jadeguppy said:


> Those are nice houses. I use rounded dome houses that have a saucer wheel attached. It is the best thing I have found for my bins, but they aren't that colorful. Blue, amber, or red translucent plastic.
> http://www.bio-serv.com/product/Mouse_Igloo.html


We were going to by Rory a flying saucer. Love this idea!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

You might find that Rory is unsure how to use a flying saucer. If that happens, try putting him and it in the (empty!) bath. Worked a treat with all of mine. The youngsters tend to use it in tandem, but the fun really starts when one of the older does tries to join them - mice flying off in all directions! Which they seem to love, as they promptly get back on for another go. Of course, they never do it when I have my camera handy.


----------

